# Sending him out satisfied..



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Before my husband goes out with his buddies or before a weekend trip apart, I've always been in the habit of taking really good care of him sexually before he leaves..

I'm not worried about him cheating or anything of the sort- just want to leave him with happy thoughts of me as he goes on his way ..(not to mention, I want some love before we are apart for a bit

We are very devoted to eachother & I recently got to thinking, I wonder if doing things like this has helped him stay faithful?

He's no cheater for sure, but just curious to know what you guys think about this?
(I realize that this alone would not keep a low-class man from wandering..) 

Thanks!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

I've noticed I do the same thing. It wasn't a scheme or anything, but I instinctively decide to let him leave thinking about how amazing I am. Must be some sort of primitive mechanism.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Everyday is a journey, including that long treacherous trip to work. 

Not only do we appreciate our wives sending us off with good thoughts for an away weekend or night out with the buddies, we want you to know that we consider waking up itself as a journey. Heading out the door for work feels like we are leaving for months, so remember, treat everyday like it's a long weekend trip or a night out with the buds.

God bless you.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

In the Caucuses, particularly in Georgia, before the men went off to war they impregnated all the women so that even if they lost the battle all their children would be Georgian.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

you guys crack me up~ trust me, I do not mind keeping him happy & hopefully staying at the forefront of his mind
HLW~ I'm happy to know I'm not the only one! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

It's GREATLY appreciated 

The last thing you want on your mind as you head out the door to go to work, or good with the buds or whatever is stress, especially sexual stress (a conflict in your sex life). Your solution solves all of that. Sometimes I get the 'parting gift' sometimes I don't, but it sure is appreciated when I do.


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

never ever had this happen to me, the only parting gift I'd get would have to be administered by myself


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Jun 7, 2012)

I think your husband is a lucky man! When I've been well f*cked in the morning, it stays on my mind all day. And I have a silly gin on my face as I drive off.


----------



## turkish (Jun 24, 2012)

I didn't ever got a packed lunch for work, let alone a "parting gift".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I just think of it as sexy insurance 
If he leaves all happy & satisfied, I'm guessing he won't have much urge to wonder if the grass is greener elsewhere! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm another wife like that. I like to send him off to work with a smile on his face sometimes. I love when I get a text while he was at work telling me he loved this morning. :smthumbup:


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

No way! That just happened today, for me But it was last night- he worked sooo late & I wanted to reward him well..first thing, I get a text about how he can't wait to come home today & that he misses me already...I love it It feels good to know we had something to do with their good day;D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

